# Panic Pond Bassin'?



## jallison681 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm wanting to take a trip down to Panic Pond in Bainbridge. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to throw, since it's ALL females, and they won't bed up? They stocked goldfish and bluegill in the pond. Thank you and tight lines!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

Take two rods. One to catch bream, the other to carolina rig them.


----------



## gsueagles12 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have heard no live bait, but i have never been to the lake.

Check out this article on the pond, it says "No live bait".

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/3529 

Let us know how things go. Good Luck!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

Never mind, then.


----------



## diamondback (Mar 16, 2015)

Come down for a few days,fish panic pond first day ,catch nothing,then go to silver lake and catch more and maybe big bass,then go to lake seminole and catch more big bass.

Fishing is tough in panic pond,all that food in there and all the pressure adds up to fishing for maybe one bite. It's not as big in person as it looks on tv. We went the second day it was open and there were 3 or 4 caught.seems like there was no specific pattern that day as far as baits.


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool name for a pond / lake……I’ll have to check it out one day!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 16, 2015)

diamondback said:


> Come down for a few days,fish panic pond first day ,catch nothing,then go to silver lake and catch more and maybe big bass,then go to lake seminole and catch more big bass.
> 
> Fishing is tough in panic pond,all that food in there and all the pressure adds up to fishing for maybe one bite. It's not as big in person as it looks on tv. We went the second day it was open and there were 3 or 4 caught.seems like there was no specific pattern that day as far as baits.



After reading this, I would throw buzzbaits, reaction baits. Never heard of and all female pond, hard to believe there is not one male.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 16, 2015)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Never heard of and all female pond, hard to believe there is not one male.




I anticipate a _Jurassic Park_ scenario:


----------



## jallison681 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info! They put all females in their because they want it to become a "trophy bass" pond. They  (DNR) took all the fish out of the pond when the land was bought by the DNR, and they "renewed" the fish population, with all females for the trophy purpose. DNR reports that they haven't had a single keeper fish (min length is 24"). I greatly appreciate the responses!


----------



## blue76 (Mar 16, 2015)

I am guessing you have seen the videos on you tube of this pond?  The guys filming caught a few decent fish but when they shocked the lake it was unreal...


----------



## frankwright (Mar 16, 2015)

O'Neil was fishing there on his last show. I am sure it generated a lot of interest.


----------



## fishcross (Mar 16, 2015)

*Panic Pond*

Went yesterday, caught two in 3 hours.

#1 - 6lb    Watermelon/red U-vibe Speed worm

#2 - 9lb     Green Pumpkin Senko wacky rack on 3/0 EWG

Fished top water first hour nothing - buzzbaits, wakebaits, poppers.


----------



## fishcross (Mar 16, 2015)

Is Silver Lake one of the other 5 lakes inside the WMA or is it a different location?


----------



## diamondback (Mar 16, 2015)

Silver lake is the biggest lake on the wma.there are about 10 with decent ramps on the wma.


----------



## diamondback (Mar 16, 2015)

fishcross said:


> Went yesterday, caught two in 3 hours.
> 
> #1 - 6lb    Watermelon/red U-vibe Speed worm
> 
> ...



You had a good day. How many other boats there ? And how long was the 9?


----------



## jallison681 (Mar 17, 2015)

Would it be considered using live bait if you caught the bream ON SITE? I wouldn't think they would have a problem with it, but I'm not totally sure. Just don't wanna go down there, and do something idiotic and buy myself a large fine


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Mar 17, 2015)

pretty sure no live bait, means NO LIVE BAIT lol...but one can only speculate...its tough fishing and along with only females and trophy pond comes the fact that its stocked at proper #s to promote trophy bass....low numbers, so big bass in low numbers that see lots of baits= slow fishing with a chance at a monster you have to throw back, nothing >24" has been shocked so far


----------



## jallison681 (Mar 17, 2015)

I greatly appreciate your feedback. I figured that the fishing is slow because of the low number of huge bass. From what I've seen, there are some smaller trees that are grown up on the banks that are in the water, and I figure that the bass congregate in the structure, so when I go, I'm breaking out the EXTRA heavy flipping rods lol when would be the best time to go, as i would believe that their patterns are a little different than the lakes and pond with male bass also.


----------



## diamondback (Mar 17, 2015)

There are supposed to be 100 females in there. I like flippin too but that stuff around the edge would be tough.i did notice when they were shocking that most fish were by the cover. No live bait allowed there. They did start allowing live bait at paradise.they also have a trophy on lake that has been kept quiet. It was stocked with several over 12 that came from the omulgee lake when they drained it.


----------



## fishcross (Mar 17, 2015)

Just me and a friend in our kayaks!  No other boats.  I didn't measure the fish, so I would be guessing.  Short and fat.




diamondback said:


> You had a good day. How many other boats there ? And how long was the 9?


----------



## swampstalker24 (Mar 17, 2015)

I think it would be impossible to say for sure that there aren't any male bass in that pond......  fish have ways of getting in whether it be through feeder creeks, or eggs/fry hitching a ride on the feet of birds....
That being said, I wish I could rip a few lips out there!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Mar 17, 2015)

id bet that through shocking they will be able to see if it has been compromised pretty quickly...id bet the females will do just as they would if there were males there tho...nature has a way of trying to do the natural thing...


----------



## bassinchris (Mar 17, 2015)

Its tuff. Ive been about 6 times and only caught 2 5.5# And that was the same day. I've never had a bite in silver lake. Go to Seminole instead Much better fishing there.


----------



## Chuckleberry FIN (Mar 17, 2015)

*Forget Panic Pond*

I agree with some of the others who have posted....Panic Pond is over hyped.  I have fished it twice and have yet to catch anything.   

When it opened last year, I went two times and left without even launching.  When I got to the ramp, I looked out and saw a floatilla of boats on the little thing.... I  quickly lost my desire to join the crowd.

Two other times I went and actually got to fish it.  Both times I caught nothing and ended up leaving and going to Silver Lake (where I did catch fish - including a 5 pounder).  

And I still prefer Lake Seminole over any of those ponds at that WMA.


----------



## killabig1 (Apr 15, 2015)

For what it's worth, a buddy and I fished panic pond on April 13, 2015. We were the only ones there, it rained the entire morning, and we got two strikes but caught no fish. We knew it was tough but we're hoping to catch one big one. We fished another pond in the area with some action when the rain stopped in the afternoon


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 15, 2015)

At one time is was an awesome bream pond.  Then the state got their hands on it and destroyed it.


----------



## JJhunts (Apr 15, 2015)

fishcross said:


> Went yesterday, caught two in 3 hours.
> 
> #1 - 6lb    Watermelon/red U-vibe Speed worm
> 
> ...



Solid dude.


----------



## RACKATTACK (Nov 9, 2015)

Anyone fish this pond recently? I have a few days off the week of Thanksgiving and my son wanted to try and fish panic pond. We only have a 1448 jon boat with 3 electric motors.

Any help or advise on fishing in the area would be appreciated.


----------



## diamondback (Nov 10, 2015)

We tried a month or so ago. Zeroed. You might wanna check the wma regs. Think its open to deer hunting that week. Might not make some guys too happy that hunt close to there but it's legal to, just make sure to be safe and wear some orange to be safe.


----------

